

Java 8's Functional View on POJOs (Plain Ordinary Java Object) - minborg
http://minborgsjavapot.blogspot.com/2015/05/java-8s-functional-view-on-pojos-plain.html

======
tantalor
POJO = Plain Old Java Object; not Ordinary

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plain_Old_Java_Object](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plain_Old_Java_Object)

